# Ok to wait 74 hours between coats?



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Are there ANY problems at all associated with waiting a couple of days after one coat is applied to get to the second coat? I've got a schedule problem


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

The instructions on the paint should indicate the time period to re-coat.


Is the first coat a primer coat?
Is the secodn coat a finish coat?

I would think that it should not be a problem.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

The wall has been primed and coated once w/ the paint. This would be the second and hopefully finishing coat of paint. The instructions only give me the minimum amount of time to wait, doesn't really say anything about how long is TOO long. Thanks.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

If you apply the second coat well after the minimum as stated on the can then you should be safe.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Nope, you're fine
If you do some woodcutting and get sawdust on them or we get another pollen dump that coats the walls, just clean them up first

That's all, just no dirt or dust


----------



## AAPaint (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd like to mention though that you don't want to wait longer than say 5 days between coats. Latexes usually cure in about seven days, and you want the coats to cure together to provide one protective film. Most manufacturers say be sure to recoat before 7 days. Same would go for oil, but they have a much longer cure time usually around 30 days. 

This is for finish coats. Although you wouldn't want to leave a primer sitting much longer either. You won't hurt anything waiting just a few days.


----------

